# Help!! I don't know my motherboard!!



## abhi_shake (Mar 18, 2005)

I have branded pc (no i did purchase a new one. Actually it is about 1 and a half yrs old). Since it is branded i do not know the name of the motherboard or from which manufacturer it is. Is there any way to find the name of the motherboard. I have a HCl pc with AMD Athlon xp 2200+. PLease help


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 18, 2005)

You can  download SiSoftSandra Lite. It will tell you what you want to know about your motherboard without having to open your computer up.

Or check out here: *www.motherboards.org/ with the help of the BIOS-string that shows at startup, bottom left on your screen
__________________


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 18, 2005)

u can also try Everest Home Edition Its a freeware.


----------



## blade_runner (Mar 18, 2005)

Alternately cpu-z can do the same for you and its smaller in size (arnd 200kb)

*www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## abhi_shake (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanx!!


----------

